# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Nje ese nga une.

## one.new.life

Kete ese e kam bere gati 2 muaj me pare dhe disa miq te mi qe e kane lexuar em kan thene ke prirje x filozof... :P a mund te me jepni edhe ju mendimin tuaj nese e lexoni. flm  :shkelje syri: 

Tema: Te jetosh apo te mbijetosh.

Te jetosh eshte gjeja me veshtire per tu bere sepse
shumica vetem sa mbijetojne.
E pare ne nje kendveshtrim i thjeshte i mendjeve te
zakondshme botekuptimi i tyre arrin ne nje nivel 
elementar. Sepse ata perdorin shprehjen: Njerezit
lindin vuajne dhe vdesin. Ky eshte ersyetimi me i 
dhe ne te njejten kohe eshe me i veshtiri qe pak 
kane arritur ta zberthejne kuptimin e vertete te
kesaj shprehjeje.


Te jetosh eshte nje nder fjalet me te pasura ne 
bote. Eshte si nje mbret i cili krijoje nje mbreteri
te madhe nen sundimin e tij dhe e vecanta e ketij
mbreti eshte sepse ai eshte zemra e te gjithe mbreterise
se tije.
Nese ai eshte i pushtetshem te gjithe pasuesit e tije
jane te forte, por kjo mbreteri ka nje pike te dobet.
Me vdekjen e vete mbretit e gjithe mbreteria zhduket
sikur ska egzistuar fare. 
Pra kur jeta mer fund atehere gjithcka do te vdese me te.
Valle per sa mbreteri te tilla keni degjuar ne histori?
Normalisht qe per pak psepse pjesen me te madhe e zene
mbreteri te pergjakshme.
Sepse mbreti i tyre oshte i varur nga mbreteria ne te 
kunderten e mbreterise se pare dhe fatkeqesisht kesaj
mbreterie te dyte i ngjajne shume njerez...
Njerez qe kane frike nga e panjohura te cilet kane frike
te bejne perpara dhe e vrasin mendjen si ta harxhojne
kohen dhe jo si ta shenzojme ate.
Ata kane frike te levizin perpara se mos rrezohen por
sa re mjere qe jane dhe ata se kuptojne se po te qendrosh
ne vend i humbur je gjithesesi.


Per te dale ne thelbin e gjithckaje
"Jetojme apo mbijetojme"
Te jetosh do te thote qe elementet e tjere te varen nga jeta 
jote.
Por e dini valle cdo te thote te mbijetosh?
Te mbijetosh do te thote qe jeta jote te varet nga elemente
te tjere dhe eshte e pranishme gjithmone frika sepse
jeta jote eshte ne nje skllaveri te eger, eshte skllave 
e gjithckaje.


O njerez...
Clirojini jetet tuaja ngaketa zinxhire, clirojini jetet tuaja
nga frika, clirojini jetet tuaja nga monotonizmi dhe ceshte
me e rendesishmja filloni te jetoni.
Sepse kush jeton vertet dhe eshte i zoti i vetes ai ka jetuar
ne perjetesi.
Sepse eshte ai qe vendos perjetesine e tije dhe mos kerkoni 
te jeni mbreter te te tjereve pa u mere te vetvetes. 
Bejeni pra dallimin ...
Une spres qe shkrimi im te ndryshoje boten por vetem qe keta 
fjele te me ndryshojne mua. 
Te me bejne te kuptoj se edhe ndoshta un thjeshte mbijetoj.
Dhe besomeniun neso do ta kisha gjetur celesin e suksesit
ne jete padyshim qe do ta kisha ndare me ju.
Por mendoj se ky celes nuk egziston sepse dyert e suksesit 
nuk jene me celes por jane dyer magjike. 
Te cilet arrin ti hapesh vetem nese ne zemren tende e ndjen 
qe ajo dere duhet te hapet...

FUND
Dedikur gjithe njerezve ne mbare bote qe te hapin mendjen
dhe te arsyetojne 
BESI ISMAILI

----------


## EuroStar1

Futja kot

Vdes njeriu dhe jo vepra. Ke gjeni qe kan mijra vite qe kan vdekur fizikisht , por jo kontributi i tyre.

Une te ve noten 4

Nuk e kalon lenden

----------


## one.new.life

rrofsh per vlesesimin neise x nje gje me vjen keq te paska shkuar mundimi kot qe e lexove

----------


## Dissident_King

Ka me shume emocionalitet sesa arsyetim. Dhe per mua nuk e kalon lenden. 4 
( kuptohet duke e lexuar si ese, se po ta lexosh si hartim per klasen e 7 fillore mund te vlersohet edhe me 9, mos ti ngele hatri autorit)

----------

